# Bunnyhop Take-down: Fair, foul, or just part of cyclocross?



## The Domestique (30 Nov 2014)

I put it right at the beginning so you aren't locked in if you don't want to watch it all, but there are some cool crashes in other places including the POV section. 



I'd love to know if you think the faster rider has right of way in a race? This was the argument after. Some said he shouldn't have to go slow to avoid a guy who dismounted or if he should be able to squeeze by.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (30 Nov 2014)

There was a stack of room on the left, and grass means grip, so no need to shoulder charge the guy, he was just being a knob.


----------



## mustang1 (30 Nov 2014)

Seemed OK to me.
Nice video BTW!


----------



## SimonJKH (30 Nov 2014)

I do like your videos a lot!


----------



## jack smith (30 Nov 2014)

Nah dick move that one there was tons of room and chance to move around looks to me like he just didnt want him infront


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2014)

Not sure of the rights and wrongs of it, but I loved the video!


----------



## The Domestique (30 Nov 2014)

I think some of the outrage might be that there is some "bunnyhop envy." This guy can get up. I sure wish I could do it. :-)

Thanks for the video love. They are fun to do.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2014)

The Domestique said:


> I think some of the outrage might be that there is some "bunnyhop envy." This guy can get up. I sure wish I could do it. :-)
> 
> Thanks for the video love. They are fun to do.


I fancy getting one of those camera drones. There are some great descents round here that I would love to film on. I'd especially like one of those tracking drones which can automatically follow a rider. I don't have the funds for it though. One day in the future perhaps?


----------



## goody (30 Nov 2014)

No need to shoulder barge the guy. There's always someone faster than you and I hope the one who's faster than him takes him out even more spectacularly.


----------



## The Domestique (12 Dec 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I'd especially like one of those tracking drones which can automatically follow a rider. I don't have the funds for it though. One day in the future perhaps?



You and I both! I am trying to angle a sponsor to get one for me next year. I think I could do some really cool stuff.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2014)

The Domestique said:


> You and I both! I am trying to angle a sponsor to get one for me next year. I think I could do some really cool stuff.


They were saying on the Channel 4 news that it will not be long before the laws regarding drones will be tightened up. Apparently one got within 20 feet of a jet coming in to land at Heathrow recently!


----------



## zizou (16 Dec 2014)

Nice video, liked the soundtrack too.

I suspect the "shoulder charge" will look a bit worse and premeditated due it it being in slow motion - but to me it looks more like a lean and small bumps like that are just a part of racing. That doesnt mean i like when it happens to me though!


----------



## The Domestique (3 Jan 2015)

zizou said:


> Nice video, liked the soundtrack too.
> 
> I suspect the "shoulder charge" will look a bit worse and premeditated due it it being in slow motion - but to me it looks more like a lean and small bumps like that are just a part of racing. That doesnt mean i like when it happens to me though!



Yes. Slow motion always magnifies it. In face, we all look cooler in slow motion.


----------



## screenman (3 Jan 2015)

Racing accident, it is not easy to alter your line on a surface like that.


----------

